# CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?



## Ulami (8. April 2011)

*CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?*

Hallo!

Mein Mugen ist zwar recht leise, aber ich hör ihn doch auch im idle. Weil ich glaub, dass da die Gehäuselüfter reichen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege), würd ich gern die Drehzahl auf 0 setzen. 
Der FanExpert meines Asus P8P67 erlaubt mir aber in der Lüfterkurve nicht unter 20% zu gehen. Nun hab ich was von Speedfan gelesen, find mich aber nicht im Programm zu recht bzw. weiß nicht, wo ich da eine Lüfterkurve einstellen soll.

Danke!


----------



## Kaktus (8. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?*

Speedfan kann auch nicht mehr regeln als das Board selbst. Und wenn du den Lüfter auf 20% noch hören kannst...... dann schleift er entweder (unnd ist damit defekt) oder du solltest eben nicht dein Ohr dauerhaft an den Lüfter halten. Denn der Lüfter ist bei 20% aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht mehr heraus zu hören.


----------



## esszett (8. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?*

Wenn der Luefter nicht per PWM gesteuert wird, kannst Du ihn rein theoretisch mit SpeedFan auf 0 U/Min herunterregeln. Das kannst Du unter "Configure" / "Speeds" einstellen. Dort gibst Du einen Minimum- und einen Maximumwert in Prozent an, zudem kannst Du unter "Temperatures" den gewuenschten Temperaturwert fuer bspw. die CPU angeben, den SpeedFan dann mittels der eingestellten Prozentwerte fuer die steuerbaren Luefter zu erreichen versucht.

Such doch einfach mal hier im Forum nach der SpeedFan-Bedienungsanleitung...

GruSZ


----------



## Ulami (8. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?*

Ok, werd mich nochmal umschauen, danke!


----------



## x-up (8. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?*

Weiterer Typ, falls es mit der Software nicht klappen sollte: bei Conrad Electronics findest du jede Menge Regler (analog wie digital), um den Lüfter manuell zu steuern. 
Da es sich dabei um Standardware handelt, sind diese nicht so übertrieben teuer wie von PC Zubehör Herstellern.


----------



## Z28LET (8. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Idle ausschalten?*

Also bei mir ist der Lüfter im Idel aus.
Ich nutze den gleichen Lüfter wie der vom Mugen. Allerdings im Prolimatech Megahalems.

Am Board (P55-GD65) habe ich die Zieltemp. im Bios auf 45°C gesetzt und die Mindestdrehzahl auf 0.
Dadurch bleibt der Lüfter aus. Die CPU ist dann bei unter 40°C. Einzig der Hecklüfter säuselt und der Netzteillüfter läuft.

Asus und insbesondere Gigabyte können das leider nicht.


----------

